# J'bo gone wild: Summer 2004



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

I just couldnt resist using that title 

  This journal may make some people nauseous because of all the crappy food and cheats but i figured why not 

Saturday July 3rd, 2004 

-1 cup vector with 3 tbsp skim milk, glutamine
Legs and Butt workout
Leg Ext: 70
  BB Squats: 90-155 *a new high must be the vector  *
  Hacks: 90
  Lying Leg Curls: 50
  Reverse Hacks: OUCH  50
  Butt Machine: 50
-tin of tuna, mayo, brown and wild rice, pecans (to fuel me for biking) 
Mountain Biking for 2 hours and 40 min 
-white chicken fingers, brussel sprouts and ranch  

 Me and my girl had a piggy night last night. We went to McD's for me and Dairy Queen for her  then we went to her place and had doritos and watch 50 first dates with Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore. The movie was pretty funny but it hurt to laugh cause i had so much crap in dah belly  Today i am going to run some errands and bike and maybe go see Spiderman with my little bro  He loves spidey! Perhaps the chicks maybe heading out on the town tonight for some partying...but only if this rain gets the heck outta dodge


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

Your journal entry is sooooo cute!! If your eating is _not so great _and that makes you happy, all the power to ya chickie!! Your body is smokin so I dont think you have to worry about what you eat anywase, lucky girl!

It pouring rain here too! Some roads are actaully closed!

I saw spiderman and it was a great movie, and Im not at all into comic book stuff!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Jilly thanks for coming by  

 I am happier than i have ever been right now and as soon as i get those prints in my hands i am going to send some photos out to photographers to try and set up more shoots 

I just got home from biking to get some egg whites. They are heavy on your back  Going out to practice bunny hoppin on my bike now  a guy at the gym gave me some tips on how to get my back end off the ground


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

what a cute thread title!  i can see your smile thru the computer! dont fall off that bike sweetie!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> a guy at the gym gave me some tips on how to get my back end off the ground


 

 Im sure a lot of guys would like to help you with that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

Greeky= Yah i am smiling  helps when you have great friends to share good times with   I did not fall off but my foot slipped a couple of times when hopping so i got a few dents in the shins 

 Mon= hardy har har Mr. comedian. I got it up today  just a little bit but i did it  will try again tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

I forgot to mention I totally love this avi more than any other avi of yours that I've seen. So gorgeous! Dents in the shins.. hmm I have visible bumps.. its weird!

I was thinking the same thing as Monolith was tho..


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention I totally love this avi more than any other avi of yours that I've seen. So gorgeous! Dents in the shins.. hmm I have visible bumps.. its weird!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing as Monolith was tho..


I MADE J'Bo that AVI, it was my fav pic!!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 3, 2004)

J'Bo gone wild!! ha ha, I love it. what a provocative title missy, lured me right in here. ha ha you ate at McDEES, I am never gonna let that one die. well hopefully that fat goes straight to your behind! ..jusssss playin., anyways, poppin my head in like I do, afterall there are so many hot chicas in here I couldn't resist. K butthead, have a good weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2004)

Greeky= thanks i like my avi too...a good friend made it for me  Yep i have some scrapes but i will live 

 Sapphy= thanks toots 

 GR81= hey you. long time no chat. hope all is well with you  i knew that it would lure you in  i  McD's (i know its aweful but i like the fake food). Did you just call me butthead? k assface you have a great weekend too


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2004)

I had to stop by after I saw the journal title, lol. Pretty creative name, nice work. Journal is looking good---what are you goals? 

I never checked out your gallery until now and I must say I am very impressed. You have that perfect line between being muscular yet still being very feminine with your curves. Keep it up!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2004)

Well i went over to my girlfriends place last night and we watch a bit of Magnolia (one of my fav movies) then we decided to head out on the town for a couple hours. I dont know why cause we were pretty tired, but there was a dude their that she liked so i did her a favor 

Sunday July 4th

Well i miss my baby  i am such a suck. He left for a US trip on Thursday night and i kinda miss hearing / seeing him. He comes back tonight though.

  I am making us a dinner tomorrow: 
  -Raspberry spinach salad with glazed almonds
  -Roasted garlic mashed potatoes
  -Basil, sundried tomato and Brie stuffed chicken breasts
  -PB centered soft chocolate pudding 
  Some wine and Kisses too 

I just came back from 20 min of lame cardio just to try and move my legs  they are so sore i cant sit of walk or do much so i guess i wont be on the bike today  

-vector (thank god its almost out of the house), 3 Tbsp milk
  -chicken and garlic pasta 
  -pizza 
  oh and last night we had baked tacos with salsa 

Told you guys that this journal was going to be filled with lotsa food  

Mon= Thanks for coming by. I thought it was a pretty funny name too  My goal for the summer is to have fun and not worry about anything too much. I will be trying to set up more photoshoots for the fall and next season. Its all about fun from now til August  unless a good opportunity comes up. So lotsa biking and trying to bunny hop up park benches  and lotsa hanging out with my friends and  Thanks for the compliment 

 Went to my girlfriend Kellys land watched Robin Williams stand up, it was hilarious. Then we watched Mystic River. Good Movie  Then i bike rode home after eating pizza and tutles


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey babe  Hope you had a great night  Talk soon


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey babe  Hope you had a great night  Talk soon


 Hey Petey Toots 

 Sorry i couldnt talk when you called. I was riding my bike home when you rang the second time. Have a good day and we will chat soon


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Yes we will  I like this bike thing your into, i wanna see a pic of it.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I just couldnt resist using that title
> 
> This journal may make some people nauseous because of all the crappy food and cheats but i figured why not
> 
> ...


 
HEY BABY!!!   I was wondering where you have been!!!    I missa ya    You eat like me now


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

As much as I enjoy reading the trails and tribulations of people training, those not in training for anything inparticular usually have more things going on.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2004)

Monday July 5th, 2004

Well i rode my bike to work this a.m. Going through withdrawls since i only had about a half hour on him yesterday 
My legs and booty are so sore from leg day but the bike feels good 

-protein pancake with peanut butter
-banana and pb
-brown rice, pecans, tuna, mayo

I think that people are starting to get upset at me bringing my bike everywhere. I am heading to tanning after work and they dont know that i am going to bring my bike in the room with me 

I am still missing my toots. He is still in the USA and he better come back soon cause i need some serious huggin 

Its really windy out today and so biking isnt that fun. Hopefully the toots comes home so we can have to amazing dinner that i have planned.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2004)

Ris. i will get the hotty to take a pic when we go riding this week 

Sawheet. hey you. i miss you too. how is your hose doing  fire hose that is  I am eating good 

NT. yes i am definately up to more mischief than usual  but those details dont go in the journal


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

unfortunately I knew they wouldn't ... 
but knowing you, I can use my imagination and fill in the empty spots


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 5, 2004)

Jenny...sorry I'm never around much these days...shoot me off an email..let me know what's up...wanna hear from ya

Oh...glad you're enjoying your bike...did u make the switch and get rid of the straps yet?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Ris. i will get the hotty to take a pic when we go riding this week
> 
> Sawheet. hey you. i miss you too. how is your hose doing  fire hose that is  I am eating good
> 
> NT. yes i am definately up to more mischief than usual  but those details dont go in the journal


Umm aa ya well its a  good , thanx for askin!!!!!!, I have been traveling ALOT


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey J! 


That dinner sounds delish!  I am soo hungry right now.  I am very sore today too!    Talk in am!


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

Love you'r journal.. it's so colorful!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey kiddies  
 I am so happy that everyone is stopping by 

I just got home from the boys. We cooked some food together. He is exhausted and did not sleep last night and had a rough weekend. 

 So the dinner i made will be for my girlfriend and i tomorrow  Its ok though 

NT. I am sure you know what i am talking about 

 FF. thats ok babe, we are all busy. I will shoot you an email in the morning and tell you the scoop  Still got the pussy pedals 

 Sawheet. travelling and doing some good climbing i hope  

 Cyn. Hello beauty  Dinner isnt a go but i will feast on it anyways. We will see  Talk to you in the morning too 

 Sara. thanks i try


----------



## Rissole (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I just got home from the boys. We cooked some food together. He is exhausted and did not sleep last night and had a rough weekend.


Ummmm boyz??? plural?? 
If he had a rough weekend you shoulda let him sleep


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

He went out with the Boys after i got home from the Boyz house


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

Tuesday July 6, 2004

Well i am in a pissy mood today  This weather bites my  and i am so sick of everything at the moment. I am gonna get revenge on my boot camp class tonight  if ever there was a moment to use that evil smilie...its now.

-protein pancake and pb
-protein bar 
-tortilla, canned salmon and mayo
-pumpkin seeds 

signed ms. pissy pants.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Tuesday July 6, 2004
> 
> Well i am in a pissy mood today  This weather bites my  and i am so sick of everything at the moment. I am gonna get revenge on my boot camp class tonight  if ever there was a moment to use that evil smilie...its now.
> 
> ...


 
Hey no pissing your panties, remember I am your thong!!!    Yes baby I did some great climbing this spring,  Eldo, Lumpy, West Virginia,  Summersville lqke!!   And I am leaving tomorrow for a long weekend in Colorado.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Tuesday July 6, 2004
> 
> 
> 
> signed ms. pissy pants.


  What kind of weather are you sick of?  We have rain rain and a little more rain ... you'd think we lived in Vancouver.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

NT. Well we have had rain rain rain here too. We have Vancouver weather and no mountains. So pretty much all of the negative traits of B.C. = Wpg. 
 But its sunny here today and 27 and this weekend promises to bring lotsa sun and beach weather  so i am in the bikini all weekend 

I am feeling a bit better today cause the weather is sweet and hot 

-protein pancake and pb
-berries
-brie, basil and sundried tomato chicken, garlic mashed tatoes
-shake
-brie, basil and sundried tomato chicken, garlic mashed tatoes
 
Went to pick up some protein at lunch with my girl  Getting off early today so that i can head to the gym and go riding 

well the riding is off because i decided to lay on my mini balcony bed and tan dah   after my workout. 

I trained chest and biceps and then barfed from the following
 -3 supersets of:
 9 raiser bench step ups (10 reps each leg)
 30 seconds of skipping
 10 reps of hanging leg raises

 -3 supersets of:
 3 raiser side ski jumps (20reps), 4 raisers then 5
 20lb plie squats to bench level, then to 5 raiser level, then 4 
 This is when i  it was close but i made it to the washroom. then left the gym  after i stretched 

 gonna be sore tomorrow but my legs have a split in them


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

we out west don't want to hear about your sunny shiney day

signed Mr. Pissy Pants.  <giggle>


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey i dont get to brag very often so let me be 

You going to stampede this weekend?

Oh and on another note. I AM NEVER COMPETING AT NATIONALS AGAIN. AT LEAST NOT AT THE CBBF SHOWS. THE GIRLS WHO WERE AWARDED THEIR PRO CARDS WERE REDICULOUSLY RIPPED, HUGE AND MAN FACED. I NEVER WANT TO LOOK LIKE THAT!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

No Stampede for us ... we're headed out to a campground called Pembina River.  The main crux of our mission is to float down the river on whatever we bring while sipping some sort of alcoholic beverage ... it will be a hoot! 

Aug.7/8th we're heaed to Fernie BC to go mountain biking in the mountains.  They take you bike up the mountain in the skilift and you ride down ... very very cool.  We're also going to get a day of whitewater rafting in ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Oh and on another note. I AM NEVER COMPETING AT NATIONALS AGAIN. AT LEAST NOT AT THE CBBF SHOWS. THE GIRLS WHO WERE AWARDED THEIR PRO CARDS WERE REDICULOUSLY RIPPED, HUGE AND MAN FACED. I NEVER WANT TO LOOK LIKE THAT!


good choice ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

J-bo, we've had so much rain here its crazy! Floods and all. This sucks for my curly hair let me tell you.

I think ripped chicks look hot, its the "man" face thats are sooooooooooo digusting!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> No Stampede for us ... we're headed out to a campground called Pembina River. The main crux of our mission is to float down the river on whatever we bring while sipping some sort of alcoholic beverage ... it will be a hoot!
> 
> Aug.7/8th we're heaed to Fernie BC to go mountain biking in the mountains. They take you bike up the mountain in the skilift and you ride down ... very very cool. We're also going to get a day of whitewater rafting in ...


 That sounds like a blast. A bunch of us are heading down to Red Lake Falls Minesota for August long to do the tubing anf boozing thing. Always a good time  But biking down the mountains and whitewater rafting  that sounds like a SICK time 

 Jill. i hear you on the curly hair thing. I had an afro for all of May and June  I think ripped chicks look hot too but they are a little outta control. Check the figure winner....yes i say figure...pisses me off....she is leaner than the bodybuilding women. http://bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2004_canadian_fitness_figure/


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

Thursday July 8th 2004

Well its a new day and last night the boy and i decided to step back. If things happen then they happen. I dont know why i am posting this but i thought what the heck its the major thing on my mind right now. I am feeling pretty good about it and know that life brings many people into your path, either they are meant to walk with you or meant to pass you by. 

So in preparation to my weekend at the beach  i am going to try a no carb day (minus one meal)

-1 cup egg whites, chili sauce and spinach
-shake and walnuts
-tuna and salad
-shake and udo's 

Its one of my best friends birthdays today and i am biking over to her place right after my meeting at work tonight. Its time to surround myself with people that love and care about me


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

You've become a crazed biking maniac ... excellent!  

what exactly does a hottie like you need to prepare for?    I don't know there is much to change for a weekend at the beach miss JBo ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

NT. Yes i am a riding maniac but need to find some new riding buddies. Just trying to drop some water and tighten up. It only takes me 2 days.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

next time you're down this way, take you bike with ya and we'll hit the trails here.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

The humidity is brutal on my hair too!  It makes it FRIZZY!!     I love when my hair dresser blows out my hair... it's so smooth and straight and shiny.   I cant do that.  

Have fun at the beach Jen!!   

I pmed you back ....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> next time you're down this way, take you bike with ya and we'll hit the trails here.


No doubt 

Sapphy. I like when my hair dresser does that too, although it takes her 1.5 hours  to get this afro tamed  Beach isnt til Saturday and Sunday. Have to get through these two days first  I got the pm only when i responded to it your box was too full


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

Morning sweets!! Hope all is well in Manitoba-its been raining for days here, really getting tired of it.

All those chicks are smokin in the pics, but I know what you mean-the figure chick is quite built, and lean. I guess judges are different at each show.

I get my hair done tues-I always make my hairdresser straighten it-it takes atleast an hour, Im sure it annoys her!!!Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> He went out with the Boys after i got home from the Boyz house


seems like he already was stepping back. He must be a fool n needs his eyes examined, maybe his head too... Sorry J'Bo.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I get my hair done tues-I always make my hairdresser straighten it-it takes atleast an hour, Im sure it annoys her!!!Have a fantastic day!


I'm thinking of straightening mine (the new Lenny Kravitz look) ... not sure yet, but I am considering it.  The coloured cornrow thing I think has lost it's edge.   I am also playing with the Stevie Wonder look ... braided with beads.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

i think that you should unbraid it and let the dreads/ afro loose  go for the huge hair  then we can be twins 

rock. no comment. we have it all figured out thanks.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

I do that for a day before I get it braided ... eyes gots too much hair for that. 
Dreads would be cool but you're left with either keeping them in or cutting them off once you don't want them.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

you would still look hot bald once your doe with them.
i think dreads are  if you keep them smelling good


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

I had a hottie say I'm hot ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

when we go biking and go out to play we have to sport our matching Afro's FOR SURE


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm in ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> That sounds like a blast. A bunch of us are heading down to Red Lake Falls Minesota for August long to do the tubing anf boozing thing. Always a good time  But biking down the mountains and whitewater rafting  that sounds like a SICK time
> 
> Jill. i hear you on the curly hair thing. I had an afro for all of May and June  I think ripped chicks look hot too but they are a little outta control. Check the figure winner....yes i say figure...pisses me off....she is leaner than the bodybuilding women. http://bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2004_canadian_fitness_figure/


The winners look good to me. Some meat over the bones is much more appealing than anorexia looking bones n skin.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

Friday July 9, 2004

Rock. I would appreciate it if you did not come here. Thanks.

-vector and 2 tbsp milk
-shake and walnuts
-ceasar salad and tuna
-shake and udos


Today is Friday so everything is good with me. Going to have some friends over after the beach tomorrow night (if NT keeps that rain away from here) and we will go crazy then  Tonight me and my girl are going to go see a movie. We might just go to the drive in and make out instead  JK just wanted to see if anyone was reading this


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Friday July 9, 2004
> 
> Rock. I would appreciate it if you did not come here. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Hey J!!
What is vector and udos?   

I read your post BTW!!    

Have a great weekend Hun!!  I heard Dodgeball was funny!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey J!!
> What is vector and udos?
> 
> I read your post BTW!!
> ...



Udo's is a blend of different oils and Vector is an evil cereal that i am trying to get out of my house 

I will have a WICKED WEEKEND thanks love. The sun has come out and i am ready to PARTY! 

When i am not at the beach i will be on my bike


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Udo's is a blend of different oils and Vector is an evil cereal that i am trying to get out of my house
> 
> I will have a WICKED WEEKEND thanks love. The sun has come out and i am ready to PARTY!
> 
> When i am not at the beach i will be on my bike



GREAT!! have a blast! You deserve some FUN!!  Keep me posted on any developments...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> That sounds like a blast. A bunch of us are heading down to Red Lake Falls Minesota for August long to do the tubing anf boozing thing. Always a good time  But biking down the mountains and whitewater rafting  that sounds like a SICK time
> 
> Jill. i hear you on the curly hair thing. I had an afro for all of May and June  I think ripped chicks look hot too but they are a little outta control. Check the figure winner....yes i say figure...pisses me off....she is leaner than the bodybuilding women. http://bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2004_canadian_fitness_figure/


those pics were just disgusting...i wonder when the last they got laid was
EDIT: Oh yeah, you look fine as always.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey hottie buns 

I hope you had a wonderful weekend on the beach!  Here in sweden we have the worst summer since 1902  (really, the statistics say that  ) rainy and cold almost every day   Good thing the weather in Virginia is nice or I'd be getting crazy  
Babes, that rockgazer chick must have some serious jealousy issues 

Ugh, those chick should *not* compete in figure in my eyes 

Have a great day


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

How was your weekend Hun???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

Monday July 12, 2004

Did i ever have an interesting weekend 

Friday night me and my girlfriend went for a walk down to the trendy area of town and did our normal candy store run and then walked home. The streets were packed because it was so beautiful outside. 
Then i woke up early on Saturday got on my bike and rode to my nail apt. and then a bunch of us took off to the beach for the day. It was  hotter than hell and perfect for me  
Then we drove home and a bunch of people came over for dinner. We laughed til about 2am and then. 
Then Sunday we woke up and a bunch of us went to the beach again. By the time we got there there was barely enough room  on the sand for us. The beach is HUGE but for miles there was no room. GREAT TIMES. We plyed football in the water for so long that i cant feel my arm anymore 
Then we came home, i passed out and that was a GREAT weekend. Jenny style 


-protein pancake and pb
-shake and blueberries
-salmon and 4 triscuits 
-shake and hemp 
-salad and chicken

i am going for a massage at 5pm THANK GOD because i cant feel my arm from throwing the football so much the past couple of days.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds like a Puuuuuurrrfect weekend J


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree with Jenny!  PERFECT weekend!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

Prrrrrrr  
I love summer


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok i havent been on my bike for 2 days and i am going through some SERIOUS withdrawls. Good news is that i met a ton of people this weekend that are up for some riding  This summer just keeps on getting better 

Oh and at lunch i just tried on and am going to buy the CUTEST pink poka dotted tiny bikini  i am so addicted to bikini's its SICK


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2004)

the more tiny it is, the better 

  buy it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

oh i am 
i love pink poka dots


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2004)

I love hotties that wear pink poka dots   Sometimes I think a road trip East would be a great benefit for us.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

Great sounding weekend J'Bo! (I worked )Any plans to come to E town this summer? You me and Nt could hang out together.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

As soon as my sis gets back to Calgary i am going to head out your way and we will all hang out for sure


----------



## Rissole (Jul 13, 2004)

I love to poke a pink dot too....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Great sounding weekend J'Bo! (I worked )Any plans to come to E town this summer? You me and Nt could hang out together.



 ...I might get to hang out with a couple of hotties ... go me!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey J ... I put up some pics from our hail storm last weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2004)

hail storm  we had a great wind/rain storm last night. for only 20 min though then the sun came out again and it was hotter than hell


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

Jenny~  It sounds like your doing so awesome and enjoying yourself & Your summer!!! I am so happy for you!! All the biking, and beach sounds great! OH I Love pink poka dots-- I bet you look Hot in the suit! Now I'm going to have to look for one!! 

Have a great day Sweetie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I love to poke a pink dot too....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2004)

Tuesday July 13th, 2004

Well what can i say about last night. I had a wicked leg workout  then got my laundry done and then watched nip / tuck with a friend  opps 
Today is off to a good start too 

-sugah and honey  sapphy knows this code 
-coffee and sugah 
-banana and coffee  hey a girl needs caffeine when she gets little sleep
-salmon and salad and a bit of brie.....ok alot 


looking for Jeeps today. I decided that i NEED another one. Having withdrawls


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2004)

Wednesday July 14th, 2004

Yippee  had a great night last night. Got home at 5:15 and jumped on the bike and taught boot camp class while they rollerbladed i biked. Then 2 hours later i came home showered cause it was so bloody hot and downed a shake and ate a banana and then changed and got back on the bike til 11pm  it was a great ride and we rode until we couldnt see much cause it was so dark. 

I was practicing jumping stuff and i was keeping up nicely with the boys  and i know they were trying hard 

-protein pancake


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Jenny, I love reading your journal  It's just like fantasy land, they should make your life a TV show and call it "Canadian Hotty life" 

Have a great day


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Your eating is so fun, Im jealous  . Have a fantastic day sunshine!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jenny, I love reading your journal  It's just like fantasy land, they should make your life a TV show and call it "Canadian Hotty life"
> 
> Have a great day



 thats hilarious. i love my life right now. its so relaxing yet full of action  i havent enjoyed a summer like this in YEARS!

as for the eating i also forgot to mention that i ate a bag of brownie  last night before i went riding. wasnt a great idea as they almost came up. at least i burnt them off though  then i decided to skip the protein pancake because i had a couple brownies and wasnt very hungry. instead i am going to have sugar coffee  oh life is so grand.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Tuesday July 13th, 2004
> 
> Well what can i say about last night. I had a wicked leg workout  then got my laundry done and then watched nip / tuck with a friend  opps
> Today is off to a good start too
> ...



Yup I KNOW the code J!!      nothing better in the am than some sugah!!!


----------



## Nate (Jul 14, 2004)

Man, I'm so jealous of all the biking.  I've been watching the Tour de France a lot recently and I think I've caught the biking bug.  I'm going out today in search of a mid-range Trek to mess around with.

Anyway, fun journal.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Brownie bites? Those little ones in bags?   Yum


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2004)

oh yes those are the brownies Jilly. they are evil  not going to get those again. they taste so good from the freezer 

nate. i know what you mean about the bug. i did not want to get off the bike to eat last night. if my body would let me i would be on it 24 hours a day. i dont know what i am going to do in the winter 

cyn. just wait til the honey comes out tonight


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 14, 2004)

wow, your life is soo exciting and fun to read about!

I just started a journal here, but I wanted to stop by and say hi! you are loving that bike hey? thats awesome! I wanna get a bike! haha

your pictures are amazing by the way! good luck with getting them published in a fitness mag, it wont be long, thats for sure!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

cyn. just wait til the honey comes out tonight  [/QUOTE]

My honey was tired and sore last night so there was no good cardio for Sapphy.    

How was your night??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> wow, your life is soo exciting and fun to read about!
> 
> I just started a journal here, but I wanted to stop by and say hi! you are loving that bike hey? thats awesome! I wanna get a bike! haha
> 
> your pictures are amazing by the way! good luck with getting them published in a fitness mag, it wont be long, thats for sure!!



Wow thanks. No one has ever said that i have an exciting life before 
The bike is GREAT 

Thanks for the compliments 

Cyn. Well post date wrap up is here because my boy did not get back from his weekly mountain bike ride (with the club) til 10:30pm and he was popped so we are going to make a whole night of it tonight  instead. Works better for me too cause i had so much running around to do last night.

So i got home from work at about 7pm  then ran to a couple of stores before they closed to get my munkin treats for his birthday. Then i came home and showered and relaxed. Nothing too much happened but my legs look and feel great right now


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh yah i did not just eat a protein pancake yesterday...i mean brownies for breaky 
-brownies and coffee 
-bison burger and salad with almonds
-shake and hemp 
-did not eat anything for a long stretch here....then popped in a nectaurine, bowl of popcorn, a chocolate bar and a banana  hey what can i say 

Thursday July 15th 2004 

Well not that i have been eating good by any means but today i woke up with HUGE glands...i better not get sick  so i am going to overdose on the fruit today 

-protein pancake
1.5 g vitamin C


Cant be sick for my big date tonight


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

No getting sick for Jenny!  Load up on Vitamine C and glutamine sweets 
I'm glad you're having so much fun with your bike! I have a really cool mountain bike too, I'm trying to figure out how I could bring it to Virginia cause they have some amazing nature there to bike in 

Have a great day


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

Friday July 16th 2004
Well i cant update yesterdays stuff but i have to tell you that last nights bday gathering was  we went for a walk to get sushi then some martini's and some giggles  then we went back to his place to open his little gifts and then look at the  pics of us from the shoot. I am really happy with the pics and really happy with the pics of us  Then we talked more and fell asleep...minus details of course 

Today i went to work late and i am feeling kinda sad and lonely. Miss my cuddle buddy i geuss.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh oh oh Jenny is looking for another Jeep to buy SEXY HOT JEEP  This one is SWEEEEET!


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 16, 2004)

J'bo ~ Clear ur PM box...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

box is empty


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 16, 2004)

J to the Bo,

How are you?  You look great as always.

Eski


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

SICK 

I am GREAT Mr. Mo  how u been keepin?


----------



## Nate (Jul 16, 2004)

J'bo, a few quick questions if you don't mind...

What kind of biking do you do?  I think I remember reading that you do Mountain, but I'm not sure...and, what kind of bike do you have?

I'm going nuts trying to figure out what's good for me.


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> box is empty



Now tell me is that a good thing?    

My mind is now wandering.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

Nate. its a Divinchi Cactus mountain bike  with FS and i love it  you have to get on a few and find what feels best on you 

DJ. stop your whining  my box is empty most of the time, it was just full from last night


----------



## Rissole (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet jeep Jen's  I got my comp routine to together this morning and it kicks ass!! Also worked on my manditories  Damn thats hard work!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2004)

Monday July 19, 2004

Well the pink poka dotted bikini was a hit  it felt good to jump around in at the beach. I had another DRAMATIC weekend  things are never dull thats for sure. I did have a wonderful weekend, filled with lotsa sun and sand  and old and new friends. 

I am going to go through MAJOR beach withdrawl this weekend....its family wedding weekend  which i am not looking forward to. Lotsa tears and weirdos 

Have to make sure that i am on the bike alot this week then, so i dont go crazy 

-protein pancake and peanut butter
-protein shake and udo's
-steak and cucumbers
-protein shake and hemp


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 20, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> SICK
> 
> I am GREAT Mr. Mo  how u been keepin?


Trying to stay out of trouble, which is not working very well.  Still trying to hit the weight and take no prisoners so I can get all big and sexy like you.  (forget the big, just the sexy!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Tuesday July 20th, 2004

Rollercoaster ride is on the down at the moment but i am taking it well and i know that the car has to come up at some point.  Last night was pretty hard i kinda just sat in my hammock and swung for a couple of hours and thought about stuff.  Then it was so hot that i fell asleep on my balcony again on the cot. Falling asleep under the stars is a wonderful thing.  Seems to help you figure life out somehow, by osmosis and the stars  perhaps they leek revelations into your head. 


Yesterday i did shoulders and triceps really nice   the arms burnt til i screamed  The low carb thing was ok cause i was an emotional wreck and did not feel like eating much. 
post workout was- 1/2 banana, pb and 1/2 cup vector then -chicken and broccoli with ranch dressing then i had some cherrio snack mix and a nectaurine at 1am  i could have eaten the whole bag cause i LOVE those cherrio's 

-protein pancake, pb
-shake and nectaurine


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

Hope whatever is making you stay up and think about things is getting worked out.   

I forgot about you having a hammock on the porch/patio ...  ... when we build our house, I'll make sure I have one of those.

How's the weather down there?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Weather is HOT and SMOKEY and i am loving the heat.
Makes for cute tan lines and tanned bottoms 

The hammock is wonderful. My favorit place in the world other than the arms of a loving man


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

updating my food
i just had a steak sandwich, a ceasar salad and some brie with crackers for lunch instead of a crappy shake  bad Jenny deserves it because she is sad


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

you sure do lead a rollercoaster life ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you sure do lead a rollercoaster life ...



yes i do. the down times are tough  but when i am high i am really high  it all evens out its cause i am a drama queen gp says


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2004)

> The low carb thing was ok cause i was an emotional wreck and did not feel like eating much.


Hmmm, I might be experiencing the same thing. Could you explain a little more what you mean by this? When you're eating low carbs you're an emotional wreck and you do not feel like eating much? Because that's somewhat how I feel without carbs.

BTW, that avatar is really distracting.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Mon. when  diet my essential fats are lowered too and it causes hormones to go out of whack. personally i am an emotional case 2 days out of every month anyways  so i cant really peg it to one certain thing  try elevating your EFA's and it may help you.

You avi is distracting too. Is that you?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey babycakes 
Dang, you sure are on a rollercoaster ride! I'm sorry you're down sweetie  PM me if you want to talk, I'm here  Hope today will be an up day


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2004)

Wednesday July 21st, 2004 

thanks Jenny  i know that today will be better than yesterday and each day the rollercoaster rises to the top Its nice and hot out here so that makes me happy. too bad i am at work all day 

went for a 3 hours ride last night in the 35 degree weather, i sweated buckets and it felt great. then i went to teach a boot camp class at a friends pool  that was fun

i have to work LATE tonight again  but after that i am going to try to get on the bike again, being in that sweaty hot gym in this weather is gross.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

I got to train 3 clients this week J in my friends nice aircon. gym 
Do you remember the gym i was working at a while ago??? The guy that owns it has had to get an operation done so he can get dialisis (sp) He's not supposed to lift ever again  Maybe if he gets a new kidney he'll be ok....

Your turning into a total bike freek aren't you  I watched this guy doin tricks on his mountain bike the other day, it was increadible!! He actually rode up a wall and bounced off then rode backwards, stopped on the back wheel, turned the bike around, then rode off on the back wheel  If i hadn't seen it i wouldn't have believed it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I got to train 3 clients this week J in my friends nice aircon. gym
> Do you remember the gym i was working at a while ago??? The guy that owns it has had to get an operation done so he can get dialisis (sp) He's not supposed to lift ever again  Maybe if he gets a new kidney he'll be ok....
> 
> Your turning into a total bike freek aren't you  I watched this guy doin tricks on his mountain bike the other day, it was increadible!! He actually rode up a wall and bounced off then rode backwards, stopped on the back wheel, turned the bike around, then rode off on the back wheel  If i hadn't seen it i wouldn't have believed it



Sorry to hear about your mate toots  
Although you will be able to train his clients for him and they will love you.

I am a bit of a bike freak, but you will never see me doing those tricks  I need a riding buddy though. I lost mine


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your mate toots
> Although you will be able to train his clients for him and they will love you.
> 
> I am a bit of a bike freak, but you will never see me doing those tricks  I need a riding buddy though. I lost mine


I cant stand training his clients, they all use bad form and i'dhave to take them back to scratch..... which if they were paying me wouldn't bother me 

Maybe you'll find another riding buddy hiding in the bush somewhere


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

In Winnipeg the only buddies hiding in the bush are drunk and slobbering 
But my old buddy may fall off of his bike, hit his head and realize he is a dork


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

Winnipeg sounds like "Wild-donga" 

Make sure you have a spare pushie for me when i get there


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

I got some spare tushies for you for sure 

I cant believe that you have my rump all over  too funny.
You need an updated booty though, those are all last years edition


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Thursday July 22, 2004

Update from yesterday and pretty much all week. 
Feel like crap
Look like crap
Food tastes like crap
Everything is pretty much crap  right now


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Thursday July 22, 2004
> 
> Update from yesterday and pretty much all week.
> Feel like crap
> ...



I know how THAT feels!!    
Hang in there Beautiful!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know how THAT feels!!
> Hang in there Beautiful!!!



Thanks Sapphy i am trying  with no luck at the moment.
This weekend is going to be tough. Wedding weekend and its emotional + me being emotional = disaster


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

who's getting married?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

my uncle...the whole wedding thing really gets to my family though...we are emotional.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

oh  ok 

hopefully you'll find time to have fun


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

doubt it...i am a grump right now.
i am taking the bike in tomorrow because it clanging and i dont want to hurt him so i dont think that i should ride it tonight. I may have to just ignore the noise and go for a boot to take out some frustrations


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I got some spare tushies for you for sure
> 
> I cant believe that you have my rump all over  too funny.
> You need an updated booty though, those are all last years edition


 Your funny J, You know how to please a man 




			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Thursday July 22, 2004
> 
> Update from yesterday and pretty much all week.
> Feel like crap
> ...


I dont think you can look like crap hun...... Give Petey Toots a hug


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your funny J, You know how to please a man
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you can look like crap hun...... Give Petey Toots a hug



I do you would never know with what i am going through.

Yes i feel like garbage and look like it too  But i will fix that


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

My other avatar wasn't me, but this one is.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

it's funny ... but until this year, I didn't know how much a great bike ride can help take the problems of the world away for that time.  Especially if you have somewhere to just stop, listen and watch in peace.  I've done this a few times in the early mornings at the river here ... it's beautiful.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

i agree NT. i did not get on the bike last night cause there were too many tears in the way. rode my bike to work this morning though. i am taking him in for a check up at lunch cause i am riding him hard  i will be taking a nice long trek this next week by myself to ponder and figure out some stuff


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

great idea!  I know again that there's not much I can do, but if there is anything I can do, pm me.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

thank you NT. 
you do more than you know  by just listening and reposnding to me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey J'Bo     I hope everything gets better for you soon!     And I agree, I've seen your pictures, I don't think you could look bad if you tried!!


----------



## Nate (Jul 23, 2004)

i got my bike!  bye bye, muscle!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey J'Bo     I hope everything gets better for you soon!     And I agree, I've seen your pictures, I don't think you could look bad if you tried!!



Oh i can look bad dont you sorry. Try eating a bag of cherrio snack mix...i did twice this week and i wake up so full of salt that my eyes are puffy.

Nate. just make sure to eat lots and go hard and short. that a roady you got


----------



## djrx06 (Jul 23, 2004)

J'bo, Check ur PMs...


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

hey j! I havnt stopped by lately, but man, Im sorry to hear that things are so crappy right now! try to have yourself a good time at the wedding, dance that hot ass of yours all over the place and try to enjoy youself!

Im so glad you like your bike! Ive taken up loooong walks by this lake at my house every evening and I LOOOOOVE it. just being alone in a pretty setting is so nice!  :bounce: 

Your avy is awesome! I hope to be able to look that strong someday! I know I hanvt been posting long, but I hope things turn around for the best very very soon, and if you do need anything that a newbie like me can help with, ask/write/pm away!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Lakerg. you are very kind and your words mean alot to me. things are starting to slowly look up and i will make sure that i dont get this low again  

speaking of the bike i do love it. i just got back from a ride and i got my first BIG ASS BAIL right over the handle bars. i was going about 25km and it was almost dark outside and around the corner some stupid asses put up a plastic 6 foot fence to block off the path for fireworks. but they did not have any signs. over the handle bars i went and slide on the gravel a bit. i got back up laughed and went along my merry way. a guy saw and was SUPER impressed cause i landed on my feet while sliding on my arm. My knees and arm is all burnt and bloody but i got some good wounds to show off


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

J'Bo, Im very mad at you. All this talk about that stupid cheerio mix-I was in the grocery store, and I grabbed a bag-you know they have hunny nut flavored??? I put it in my basket-I was practically drooling, I was imagining how good it would taste.  Then at the last minute I put it back-I knew I would not eat 1 serving-1/3C, Id eat 10 (or more) !!! Im really not mad, just NO MORE CHEERIO TALK!   I am getting a bag for my b-day cheat!


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

Nate said:
			
		

> i got my bike!  bye bye, muscle!



You'r funny


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> J'Bo, Im very mad at you. All this talk about that stupid cheerio mix-I was in the grocery store, and I grabbed a bag-you know they have hunny nut flavored??? I put it in my basket-I was practically drooling, I was imagining how good it would taste.  Then at the last minute I put it back-I knew I would not eat 1 serving-1/3C, Id eat 10 (or more) !!! Im really not mad, just NO MORE CHEERIO TALK!   I am getting a bag for my b-day cheat!



Oh the honey flavor isnt nearly as tasty as the nacho kind  soooo good  Bday cheat sounds great  i will eat a bag with yah


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

I already bought and ate the hunny nut flavored  Boy they are good! The hell with waiting for my birthday!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I already bought and ate the hunny nut flavored  Boy they are good! The hell with waiting for my birthday!



not that i would egg on a cheat, but nice one


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> speaking of the bike i do love it. i just got back from a ride and i got my first BIG ASS BAIL right over the handle bars. i was going about 25km and it was almost dark outside and around the corner some stupid asses put up a plastic 6 foot fence to block off the path for fireworks. but they did not have any signs. over the handle bars i went and slide on the gravel a bit. i got back up laughed and went along my merry way. a guy saw and was SUPER impressed cause i landed on my feet while sliding on my arm. My knees and arm is all burnt and bloody but i got some good wounds to show off



 Sorry Jen  I could imangine you bein all cool and handling a stack like you did. Hope your ok and a big  for your sore knees and arm. 
I'm gonna take up skate bording  First thing, i got a guy to teach me how to do an oillie  I'm so gumby


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

skate boarding isnt for people over 25 for a reason Rissy  we just dont heal the way we used to  be careful!
i am bruised and battered and hurting. but i am gettin up again tonight for sure 
although i have lotsa packing and running around to do to prepare for the weekend of HEAVY partying


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

I is still young and dumb though hun  Drink lottsa RB&V and the pain won't be as bad 
Party hard mon cherie


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

oh i plan on it rissy.
you may just get a phone call as i am tubing on the river sipping on the RB & V 
gotta be careful i dont drown 
its going to be SICK fun and i cant wait.
rain or shine we will be partying


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

... just came back from river rafting and partying.  Lesson learnt ... drinking all lday and then trying to ride our bikes as we do normally doesn't work out so well.  Both my friend and I took tumbles while doing a couple of small jumps.   But like you did, we just got up, laughed and said "you what, this isn't really working out like we planned, better head for camp, grab another beer and tend to the fire before we really break something."


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday July 27, 2004

Well i had a very interesting weekend, but what the heck would you except coming from drama queen superior 

This is how the weekend kinda went.

Friday= BBQ with the family then rode my bike home in the dark and flipped over a 5 foot high plastic baracade and now i have bruised and bloody legs and road/gravel rash all down my arm and i pretty much just look like i was beaten  damn baracades at 30km isnt a good thing 

Saturday= emotional wedding festivities and hangin with the family

Sunday= went to the beach and wore my tiny bikini to make some men jealous  it worked 

Monday= went home half way through the day cause i wasnt feeling well then walked to Corydon (popular district in the city) to go to a candy store with my girl. I ate about 3lbs of sour jubjubs and then went to sleep only to be waken by a booty call  some people have the nerve  oh wait did i make the booty call or did he?  jk

Tuesday= nothing so far but me and the gang are getting ready for a crazy ass long weekend party filled with RedBull Vodka and tubing all weekend in the states  it will be a mess....complete mess


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you tube with the same crew every year?  If I remember correctly, you make this trek every year.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

No new crew every year but same tiny bikinis and same beverages 
Only in the states can you booze and swim  
Us Canadians are so hard up


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

do you mean booze and swin legally?  Because we tube and booze here all the time.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

Yah well we dont have anywhere to tube and booze.
But yes you can drink and tube at Red Lake Falls, Minnesota LEGALLY 
Its a pit/field filled with drunks and loud music for 78 hours


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

sounds very cool for sure!  We did the family thing, but I'd really love to get a good group of friends out for an adult float ... where the rules, well, there are no rules. 

We're going houseboating for 3 days in September ... that should be a riot.  We were asked to come along because the majority of the group our friends are going with didn't measure up party-wise ... so the called in the big guns.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

i like big guns. there will be plenty of being bad this weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

that's the only way to party ... if you can't be bad, it's not a party.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

jenny is gonna deserve some of these when she gets home next Monday night


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd love to accept that offer


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

*jenny will refrain from commenting...in public that is


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

That would be a first


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Ohhh your weekend sounds FUN!!  I am so in the mood to be BAD!!  Ya know?  Get drunk and crazy for me!  JUST BE CAREFUL!!  
So Red Bull and VODKA??  Never heard of that combo before, taste good?

Oh Jenny.. I got that bathing suit and I LIKE it!      Chris did too, if you get my drift!!     , actually I also bought the tiniest thong bikini, he really liked that.   BUT I honestly dont know if I could wear it in public, I feel neekid.     maybe after a redbull and vodka I will be daring enough to try!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohhh your weekend sounds FUN!!  I am so in the mood to be BAD!!  Ya know?  Get drunk and crazy for me!  JUST BE CAREFUL!!
> So Red Bull and VODKA??  Never heard of that combo before, taste good?
> 
> Oh Jenny.. I got that bathing suit and I LIKE it!      Chris did too, if you get my drift!!     , actually I also bought the tiniest thong bikini, he really liked that.   BUT I honestly dont know if I could wear it in public, I feel neekid.     maybe after a redbull and vodka I will be daring enough to try!!



I will be careful toots  promise. I will be plenty bad for everyone here  
Vodka and Redbull is ohhh so tasty 

Of course you like that suit, its pretty hot  I am sure Chris loves it  as well. I couldnt do the thong in public either but its ok if a cheek pops out now and then  

Vodka and RedBull makes you do silly things


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

I think i need to send both you girls a Wicked Weasel bikini, if you can actually call them a piece of clothing  Ohhhhh myyyy Jenny in a WW bikini.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

yah i need one of those 

ris.
i watched outback jack last night and again i thought of you


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that the one that has the kangaroo and he steals the guys jacket??

How are your war wounds hun?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

I dont know if he stole his jacket  Its the reality TV show that takes 12 prissy model chicks to the outback to meet mr outback jack. They drive me nuts most of the time doing their hair and makeup in the outback 
My wounds are healing, i just put polysporin and bandaids on them again. I went riding again last night and i am woundless from the ride


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> *jenny will refrain from commenting...in public that is


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I will be careful toots  promise. I will be plenty bad for everyone here
> Vodka and Redbull is ohhh so tasty
> 
> Of course you like that suit, its pretty hot  I am sure Chris loves it  as well. I couldnt do the thong in public either but its ok if a cheek pops out now and then
> ...



Hmm I am gonna have to try this vodka and red bull!!

Hun your cheeks are popping out all over the internet!!     

Be silly for me!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

my cheeks are definately here...thanks to ris  i am ok with that though 

i will be bad for everyone  opps i mean


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i will be bad for everyone  opps i mean



not for me please ... I've been plenty bad all by myself


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

somehow i believe that


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Yuo can be bad for me J!  I am a good girl lately...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

How could you possibly be a _good girl_ looking at hot as that? 
It's a good thing I've gone digital, because the amount of pics I'll take would cost a small fortune.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I dont know if he stole his jacket  Its the reality TV show that takes 12 prissy model chicks to the outback to meet mr outback jack. They drive me nuts most of the time doing their hair and makeup in the outback
> My wounds are healing, i just put polysporin and bandaids on them again. I went riding again last night and i am woundless from the ride


I was thinking of Kangaroo Jack the movie.
I looked it up on yahoo.....  Haven't heard of it here yet but it will be rigged, the guys prolly just some model that know sweet F/A about the outback


----------



## Flex (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi J'Lo  

How are you sweet(ass)cheeks? Is someone spanking your cheeks too hard? ....and its not me. Now i'm upset.

How was your tubing trip? (or is it this weekend?) Sounds like an awesome time. I've only been tubing once, and actually, it was in your native land. it was so much fun. 

anyhow, hows everything else? life, boys, BB? 

lotsa love from your psuedo-boyfriend on the east coast.........
lots of cuddling,
FLEX


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Hi J'Lo
> 
> How are you sweet(ass)cheeks? Is someone spanking your cheeks too hard? ....and its not me. Now i'm upset.
> 
> ...



Hey toots  good to see you around here 
A friend of mine loves to spank me but there is plenty of booty for you to as well 

Leave for my tubing trip tomorrow night and its going to be WILD. Really will live up to the title of my thread  Too bad your a jammer 

Lifes good, boys are  retarded and BB is good, bike is great 

Losta love back at you  have a great weekend and think about what it would have been like to party with me if you werent such a jammer


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey toots


Now i'm hurt  you called someone else toots


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2004)

sorry toots  you forgive me 

i am off to drink now...for 80 hours straight  and tube and have crazy fun  have a great weekend everyone....its a long weekend for all of us Canucks so i will be back Tuesday with plenty of stories


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Have so much FUN!!!  Cant wait to hear all your stories!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh boy the stories i have to tell  
This weekend was the best one i have had in a long long time. 
Filled with lotsa Red Bull, laughs and falling 

It started when we got to Minnesota about 7 hours after we left the city. Hey a girls gotta shop 
Its was semi dark when we got there but we set up camp and started pounding back the Red Bulls 
Its was just the three girls on Friday night and BOY did we get into sooo much trouble  We pretty much met all 1000 people that were there and my good girlfriend made sure that they all knew i was single and that  had a great ass  it was too funny.
Saturday we semi recovered and then loaded the Red Bulls and Vodka's up in a cooler with 45 cans of beer and 6 other people and we got the tubes and headed down the lake. The water was SUPER low so it took 5 hours to complete the ride. We laughed and i screamed at everyone floating by....apparently i was quite the comedian  
We went back to the site and met a few hotties :eyebrows: and had some dinner and Red Bulled it til 6am again.
Repeated Sunday and then Monday we headed home.
Of course i left out the REALLY juicy stuff but if you know me it was good 

So after losing my voice, hiding booze from the border, telling off the ex and feeling GREAT about it, meeting some hotties, getting a good tan, meeting alot of new friends, eating weiners and alpha getti all weekend, mooning about 400 people, and having a HOT date this coming weekend i am back at work and have a smile on my face and lots of stories and memories in my head.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2004)

Wednesday August 4th 2004

Well Jenny had an unexpected but wonderful walk through the park last night with someone  I had an amazing time and we chatted for hours on end, laughed, giggled, and kissed  

Thats about it otherthan i went to the bike shop to grab a new bladder and drinking tube (platypus) because i lost mine filled with Vodka and Cran and Red Bull on the tubes this weekend  people loved the whole camel back filled with alcohol thing.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2004)

Jenny, I love your journal  The title of it really is appropriate


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Oh boy the stories i have to tell
> This weekend was the best one i have had in a long long time.
> Filled with lotsa Red Bull, laughs and falling
> 
> ...


I am jealous....
How do you keep your body like that and party the way you just did?
I used to do that a whole lot back in the day.  I had to get up early the day after and work out then play 5 on 5 basketball the whole day just to burn that off....
I am jealous


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am jealous....
> How do you keep your body like that and party the way you just did?
> I used to do that a whole lot back in the day.  I had to get up early the day after and work out then play 5 on 5 basketball the whole day just to burn that off....
> I am jealous



the same way I do ... the metabolism is still running high ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the same way I do ... the metabolism is still running high ...


Just jealous...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2004)

Jenny. i am glad that i ammuse you i am running on no sleep, just giggles and smiles and a couple cookies here and there  

Fantas. dont be jealous toots just teach your metabolism to rev like a monster. its the best way to go 

NT.      coming to Calgary for Labour day i am expecting. You happen to be near there?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Jenny. i am glad that i ammuse you i am running on no sleep, just giggles and smiles and a couple cookies here and there
> 
> Fantas. dont be jealous toots just teach your metabolism to rev like a monster. its the best way to go
> 
> NT.      coming to Calgary for Labour day i am expecting. You happen to be near there?


I am working on that, but at 35, it takes it a little time to roll


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

hmmm ... that would be the weekend of the 4th, right?  Nope, we're having Jacquelyn's bday that weekend.  #11 ...


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Oh boy the stories i have to tell
> This weekend was the best one i have had in a long long time.
> Filled with lotsa Red Bull, laughs and falling
> 
> ...



Hey sweetheart, I guess you took my advice.  
I am glad you had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2004)

Thursday August 5th 2004 

yah i took your advice and forgot about the weiner and had a great time  thanks 

last night i went to a folklorama reception (free from a client of mine) it was so boring that me and my girlfriend ducked out after the wine and cheese  pretty funny actually. We then walked to get some sushi and then some candy from sugar mountain  i was happy. i realized last night that this is the last time that i am going to hang out with her. she is negative as hell and i really have nothing to talk to her about anymore. all she does is whine and complain about how she shouldnt have eaten that much and how she hates men. she is a real princess and we dont really have much in common other than the fact that we go to the same gym and know some of the same people. anyways not too much happened after the sugar  just plunked into bed at 8pm and tried to still catch up on my sleep  
this weekend will be kinda mellow for me and i am looking forward to it


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

a mellow weekend ... I haven't had one of those in a long time.  I think that when we go WAY into dept with a house purchase, the number of exciting weekends will fall very quickly


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Great idea to rid yourself of the negative people - they only bring you down.  Although I still think it must be a very negative person to bring you down.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!

I am still a sicky!!  I am glad you had such a fab weekend!!  You deserve it!  I will PM you when I feel a bit better!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

djrx06 said:
			
		

> Hey sweetheart, I guess you took my advice.
> I am glad you had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PM me when you get a chance.


Hey DJRX06

Is that your GF in your sig???  WOW!!  She is beautiful!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! What an amazing weekend 

A friend came over on Friday night and we made guacomole and pizzas and just chatted and laughed 

On Saturday i went shopping with a friend and i got this AMAZINGLY hot sweater from Guess and some goodies from La Senza Lingerae  my fav stores.Saturday night a bunch of us went to the Mexican pavvilion at world fest and had some marguirta's 

On Sunday a friend came over and we went for a bike ride in the rain and then for a swim and hot tub at my gym. Then we made fishy dinner and snuggled 

This is going to be a crazy week at work but i am going to make some time to have fun too  Tuesday i get the afternoon off to get my hair done and then i am going on a double date to the horse races  it should be lotsa fun


----------



## sawheet (Aug 9, 2004)

he darlin how are you!!, thanx for the birthday PM!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey J!!

Sounds like you had a great weekend!!!     
I had a great one too.... after I felt better!!!!! Spent all day at the beach yesterday with Chris!  Had a great evening too!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi J  Looks like you are having an "Aa" class time


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2004)

Yah havent been able to find time to post in the journal, i just check up on my sweetys here (you included  )
Aaron and i are having alot of fun.
We are heading to the lake tonight to ride and camp 
Talk to you later


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> We are heading to the lake tonight to ride and camp


I could be so rude


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi J!  How was your weekend with A???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2004)

Weekend with Aaron was out of this world. 
We did not want to leave eachothers side this morning 

Rissy. You did not have to say a thing


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

Morning  

Things seem to be doing just fine with you and Aaron


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Weekend with Aaron was out of this world.
> We did not want to leave eachothers side this morning
> 
> Rissy. You did not have to say a thing



I want DETAILS!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2004)

pm'ing you with details. 
i am keeping him around for a while


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy. You did not have to say a thing


Need i ever my love


----------

